# exhaust system question



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

i have a 1995 240sx base model..when i bought it, it had a very "ticky exhaust". i went ahead and bought it since i was gonna do a performance exhaust system anyway....i had 2.25" custom bent pipes made from my catalytic converter back to my Magnaflow Muffler....i'd say it cut the ticking down by about 75%. however it still ticks slightly and its just annoying. i'm buying headers for my system and all i need to know about is my catalytic converter.....i was gonna go with no catalytic converter but since we have state wide inspection i figured i will just get one.....my question is what catalytic converter is best for my system...i was gonna get a Magnaflow Universal Converter and i was wondering what to do about the O2 sensors......what do yall use for a catalytic converter?


----------



## LukeDogg316 (Jul 28, 2004)

in this is sorta of the topic but how did the magnaflow catback cost and does it sound deep. I want a to get 2.5 catback exhaust of under $300 if possible.


__________________________________________________ ______________
1994 GMC Sonoma V6 
Custom exhaust, K&N Intake, Accel Performance Distrb Cap/Rotor, JBA Racing Plug wires, Bosch Plat 2 plugs, Castrol syntec w/ K&N oil filter, 2000 xtreme rims, PIAA extreme white lights.

1992 Nissan 240sx SE Coupe 100% STOCK. New Project


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Is it a raspy sound? Ticking sounds like a crack somewhere maybe on the manifold itself if it were to be very small? I dont know.

define ticking


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

well it usually only happens when i accelerate.....its definately coming from the rear half of the car i beleive....it just sounds like putting a marble in an aluminum can and shaking it furiously.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Maybe a rock in your exhaust, or more likely a very loose heat shield that are notorious for coming loose.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

it is more than likely the loose heat shield on the cat. Mine is doing the same thing.


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

i removed some of the loosest heat shields a while ago and it did make a difference but not much....after i changed the muffler it made a dramatic difference....i bought obx headers and a magnaflow high flow converter so after that is installed i'll check to see if it still does it


----------

